# A Belated greeting from the volunteer state!



## Ceasare (Jul 2, 2011)

Hellos brothers!  Thanks for adding to my fraternal joy!  I'm the SW elect of the B. Hooks Memorial Lodge #229 in Memphis, TN MWPHGL of TN (PHA). The Honorable and Most worshipful Arvin Glass is my Grand Master!  Thanks for the help, insight, and virtual demonstrations of brotherly Love!
PS I'm from Ft. Worth!


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jul 2, 2011)

aww, shucks. don't make us blush! glad to have you here, brother. congrats on the warden spot!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 2, 2011)

welcome from the hawkeye state brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome!  Keep tickling those keys brother.

Would love to be with you folks that second week of October every year.  Don't think you'll find those colors in Ft.Worth.


----------

